# Mountains of Misery is FULL



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, that saves me some anxiety.

---------


Current and Past MOM Participants,

As you may have heard by now, Mountains Of Misery 2011 is now full. Thank
you very much for your participation and support.

The ride is capped at 500 riders, and we reached 500 on Thursday April 7th.

The ride is capped at 500 for safety reasons, and we believe this is a fair
number considering the roads we must ride on and the areas we must travel
through.

I know many of you did not get your registration in before the ride filled.
I am very sorry for this, however, registration opened January 1 for NRVBA
members and February 1 for everyone else.

Many challenge centuries fill on the first or second day of registration.
MOM registration has been open for three months.

While we appreciate your desire to participate and your enthusiasm for the
ride, we cannot, and will not, let any further riders in for 2011. Please do
not call or email and ask us to make an exception for you. We are going to
say no.

Registration for MOM 2012 will open for NRVBA members on January 1st, 2012.
General registration for everyone will open on February 1st, 2012. I doubt
registration will be open until April next year. Please plan accordingly.

Thank you again!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I noticed this morning. I was actually thinking of registering so went to the site to check the status.

Oh, well. Probably better anyway since I haven't ridden for a month and only have a couple hundred miles so far this year.


----------

